# Black Friday Ride, 2022



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2022)

We had a nice day after Thanksgiving,
 Black Friday Ride.
Only one breakdown, and the weather was perfect!


----------



## Raceace (Nov 26, 2022)

I hope the Hemet Hurricane made it to the end 🤞


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 26, 2022)

Like Quote 2nd from left


----------



## Raceace (Nov 26, 2022)

Move over Fred's bike hauls ass!!! 💪


----------

